# Golitha Falls



## BigTom

Not the most dramatic of falls (more a tumble, I guess), but very pretty, even in the wet. Grabbed a couple of shots despite the rain while looking for wood -


----------



## sa80mark

Very very nice tom, one day I will learn how to take proper photos


----------



## DrRob

What ND filter do you use Tom?


----------



## devo

Whereabouts is it ? It looks like Beech as the dominant tree, but that doesn't say much as it has been planted all over. Really nice pics BTW.


----------



## BigTom

sa80mark said:


> Very very nice tom, one day I will learn how to take proper photos


 
Cheers Mark. You can have a lot of fun with photography, well worth investing some time in.




DrRob said:


> What ND filter do you use Tom?


 
Just a CPL to cut down reflections for these Rob. It was pouring with rain and dreary as anything.




devo said:


> Whereabouts is it ? It looks like Beech as the dominant tree, but that doesn't say much as it has been planted all over. Really nice pics BTW.


 
It's a little wooded valley on Bodmin Moor, Cornwall.


----------



## Alastair

That second photo is beautiful mate. Canvas material that is...... 

Pmd ha ha


----------



## Samuran

Random!
I was there at the weekend.....


----------



## sa80mark

Just out of interest what camera are you using tom ?


----------



## BigTom

sa80mark said:


> Just out of interest what camera are you using tom ?


 

I use a Panasonic GH2 these days. Switched out my old Nikon SLR gear for a much lighter micro 4/3rds setup.


----------



## sa80mark

Thanks tom,
Its another one to look into, I only started properly looking into cameras last night so still a lot to learn all I know is im really interested in learning more and would like to do some astronomy photography as astronomy is a part time hobby of mine so I need a capable but affordable camera that can  be used for everything, my misses is going to go mental lol


----------



## BigTom

I'd probably look at Nikon and Canon in that case, as I'm guessing some of the more niche astro equipment might only be available in those mounts (not my field though, so I could be wrong). I'd also imagine high-ISO performance being a priority, in which case APS-C or full frame sensors are probably a better bet than m43.


----------



## Samuran

Tom, did you find anything? I only found a couple of maybe bits... Going out again this weekend.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## BigTom

Samuran said:


> Tom, did you find anything? I only found a couple of maybe bits... Going out again this weekend.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


 

Only this   -






There was an even bigger bit which I left propped next to the first ruined mill, you'd need 3 people or a wheelbarrow to get it back to the car park though.


----------



## Samuran

Ohhh that was from then, you could have said I'd have been able to have you a hand lol

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Nutty

Hi Tom,
Lovely pictures, is the third image two/three photos stitched together in an editor or is it using your camera's panoramic mode?
Cheers,
Nutty


----------



## BigTom

Thanks Nutty. Last shot is a stitch of about 12 portrait images giving a horixontal field of view of probably about 270 degrees.


----------



## Nutty

wow that's pretty impressive i thought i could see maybe 1 or 2 unusual straight edges but to mix 12 like that is awesome, what software did you use to do it?
being a bit cheeky here but is there much post processing used apart from the stitching? (i feel like i'm asking a magician how he does his tricks eheh!)
Cheers,


----------



## BigTom

It was done in Hugin, which is free and very powerful but a bit finicky. Takes a little practice to get good results. Then some final puppet warp tweaking in PS, before going through my usual processing which involves lots of localised contrast adjustments using various blending layers.

I had to push the bottom two shots a bit to get much colour out of the leaves because it had been raining for days and everything was very glum looking. The first is pretty much as shot though, barring some standard curves and local level adjustments.


----------



## wijnands

Good shots Tom, perhaps you're the one to do a tutorial on how to process pics?


----------



## BigTom

wijnands said:


> Good shots Tom, perhaps you're the one to do a tutorial on how to process pics?


 

Thanks. I'm not sure about that, all my workflow is geared for landscapes really. There are much better aquarium photographers on here.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside

BigTom said:


> Thanks. I'm not sure about that, all my workflow is geared for landscapes really. There are much better aquarium photographers on here.


 
PFFTT. Your shots of your Fauna (and floara too!!) in your Tank are top notch mate. oh and thanks for the Binbagfull of Riccia


----------



## Oskar

beautifull photos, where is this place?


----------



## Samuran

Just north of a place called Liskeard in Cornwall.


----------



## Oskar

ok, thanks, very beautifull place


----------



## Dane

Where was this taken?


----------



## BigTom

Dane said:


> Where was this taken?


 

Golitha Falls 

Natural England - Golitha Falls NNR


----------



## Dane

lol guess i should have looked at the thread title first


----------



## Samuran

Or 2 posts up.... Heh

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------

